# WANTED - R32 Gearbox Baffle Plate



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone got one or even have a drawing of one?


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I looked for one for the R33 GTR for ages without success, ended up buying a flat plate / baffle instead, they used to come up on ebay every now and then.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Pic: https://conceptzperformance.com/nis...plate-nissan-skyline-gt-r-r32-r33_p_24237.php

Sadly been discontinued for a long time.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Red Duke said:


> Pic: https://conceptzperformance.com/nis...plate-nissan-skyline-gt-r-r32-r33_p_24237.php
> 
> Sadly been discontinued for a long time.


Ye I gave up on the Nismo one a while back and had been looking for the flat plate copy that used to be sold on Ebay but can't find any.

Was hoping someone had one they didn't install or the drawing of it as I can have them made myself.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

jnoor said:


> Ye I gave up on the Nismo one a while back and had been looking for the flat plate copy that used to be sold on Ebay but can't find any.
> 
> Was hoping someone had one they didn't install or the drawing of it as I can have them made myself.


Contact Ron at RK Tuning he sells them and the rubber boots


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Cheers Sam


----------

